# SATA DVD Writer on a PATA motherboard



## JohnephSi (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi guys ive recently purchased sony DRU 880s dvd writer which is a sata interface...so please help me connect in my pata motherboard


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 19, 2010)

if u want to connect a SATA device to PATA interface then i suppose u will need to use a SATA to PATA converter !!!


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 19, 2010)

Sata to pata converter how


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd like to know the reverse process, Is it possible to use a PATA Dvd-Rw to a SATA port via an extension cable?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^for that you can usesata-to-pata converter.
Isn't there any sata port in your mobo? What is the use of buying a sata dvd-rw if you want to use it via pata? you will get the pata speed, instead you could have bought a pata drive.

You can check this video:
YouTube - SATA Converter Solution for PATA (IDE) PC System


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2010)

JohnephSi, if you use SATA to PATA converter then you will loose the speed advantage of SATA. Better choice is add an SATA-Addon Card to your PCI slot. It will help you to add more sata components like SATA HDDs. Price will be within 1K.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 20, 2010)

JohnephSi said:


> Sata to pata converter how



its a device !! donno how much it cost but is cheap and allows SATA device to be connected onto a PATA port


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 20, 2010)

IMO best sol to buy IDE/SATA to USB converter for 250/-

Hot pluggable and very useful


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 21, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> IMO best sol to buy IDE/SATA to USB converter for 250/-
> 
> Hot pluggable and very useful



even this is a good idea if u wanna keep ur dvd writer outside ur cabinet !!


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 21, 2010)

SATA-Addon Card...plz suggest me a good one with name if possible


----------



## paroh (Dec 21, 2010)

I purchases a raid card as my sata port are all full. But my dvd-rw (sata) doesn't work on raid card having sata port. So i think of buying a USB dvd-rw.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 21, 2010)

so will it be better to buy the usb one or pcie


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ entirely up to u


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 22, 2010)

i mean regarding speed which one will ve better speed


----------

